# Classic Herb's Howler Coyote Howler



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I have a Herb's Howler coyote howler made by Herb himself, I don't plan on ever using it so I have decided to sell it to help fund a new hunting rifle. Asking $60.00 or best offer for the howler.
Thanks


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a collection of Herb Albert horns. I think they are on 45's. Sorry, I had to do it. Cool looking Howler though.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

SOLD


----------

